# Smith & Wesson Bodyguard Review - HausofGuns.com



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

As always, full review and video available at HausofGuns.com









Ahhhh where do I start with this one? To many in the self defense world, the 380 Auto (or ACP, or 9mm European) is a joke cartridge. A non-contender. It's too small, it's underpowered, it doesn't have enough knockdown and in general it doesn't belong with the big boys of the self defense realm. Maybe you're right. Maybe not, or maybe these guys are just partially right? Or, perhaps, our friends in the firearms industry are actually on to something. Regardless of the "like it or not principle," SOME gun is better than NO gun any day of the week. Especially if subscribing to the principle that the first rule of being in a gun fight is to bring a gun.

_*DISCLAIMER:* While the above comment may appear that the author has a "Wild West" gunslinger mentality the exact opposite is true. While firearms are a viable method of protecting oneself and others, he believes that the best gun is the one you never have to use._

With modern propellants, metallurgy and rounds designed specifically with self defense in mind, the 380 Auto, coupled with the right vessel and in the right hands has become a viable defense option.
With record high Concealed Carry permits being issued in all states who legally allow the pure principle of self defense, manufacturers are meeting a need. With the venerable 45 ACP and 40 S&W 0ffered in so many different avenues and the 9mm Luger (parabellum) available in even more compact style handguns, gun makers such as Kel-Tec (P3AT), Ruger (LCP), Sig Sauer (P238), and now Smith & Wesson are refusing to let the likes of Walther have all the fun in the 380 Auto league.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Great job on this one man. I enjoyed the different camera angles and some real pro grade photos. It felt really polished. The sound quality was a big improvement over the savage video too.

Constructive criticism - I was really getting into it and then it felt like it came to an abrupt end. Maybe not so constructive because I don't really know what more i would have wanted to hear... so maybe i'm just complaining? lol

That seems like a really nice little gun though. I am a fan of the 1911 style slide lock - not so much a fan of the long double action trigger. The more i look at all of these micros, the more I miss my Sig P238. That was a sweet little gun. The new Kimber Solo looks promising too though, and it's a 9mm!!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I think this one may have felt more abrupt because it wasn't as long. It was literally half the length of the Savage video which IMO was way too long.

I agree about the Sig trigger. Only down side of those it seems lots of guys around here have magazine problems. Apparently Sig hasn't entirely fixed the "if it says 6 round mag it means 6 and not 5" problem they've been having. Also, a close friend carries his P238 daily and the last 2 times at the range he's had multiple jams with easy feeding range box ammo. The last time I was there to shoot it and see it myself.

YES, YES, YES on the Kimber Solo! Look exciting to me too







and x2 on it being a 9mm!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I started polishing the feed ramps of all of my handguns about 2 years ago using that "NEVR-DULL" wadding polish from Walmart and it's eliminated a lot of those issues. On a couple guns I have used 100 grit sandpaper to get down to bare metal... and polished the ramp with the nevr-dull after that.

Any gun that ships with it's feed ramp coated / painted like the rest of the gun is likely going to have issues - especially with personal protection (read: hollow point) stuff.

That's my $0.02 anyway. I ran into issues with the walthers and the sig and that's when I started polishing.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, I like that a lot. And I heard you on the self defense rounds. Any recommendations when FMJs do that though?

(Let's keep this convo going and the thread at the top







)


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I'd like to hear from other guys. Not an expert by any means but that nevr-dull smooths it up real nice, and leaves a slick film on there. I haven't seen anything get stuck yet.

This seems like a decent video.






Another one....


----------

